# Good rod for akios 656ctm...first casting setup...



## Alex B (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello guys. First off would like to say thank u in advance for any and all help. 

I have been fishing most my life and have recently been bitten by the surf bug. I do a lot of offshore with my father whenever I'm in Miami. Up here in central fl I do a lot of inshore stuff and kayak fishing. I recently started surf fishing and have really enjoyed myself. The simplicity of it and generally relaxed feel of surf fishing is hard to beat. Also u can't beat a fresh pompano fish taco! 

I have 2 10' spinning setups. 1 is a penn spinnfisher with a penn battle 6000 and the other is a ocean master with a penn battle 7000. I had the reels from other setups so all I have invested is the rods. They do well and I have no complaints other then distance. I am no distance caster but have tried to get myself to speed and have definitely improved since I started surf fishing a couple months back. I think I have kind of maxed out my spinning stuff distance wise...at least for me that is. I'm thinking a casting setup is in need and that it help me in some situations. I can usually get the distance I need with my spinners but sometimes end up a little wet!

My wife gave me a akios 656ctm for Christmas and I have spooled it with 17lb mono to learn on. From my research it is a good entry level real and can get very respectful distance in the right hands. What should I pair it with that's in the 200.00$ range? I would like it to be a little bigger then my 10 footers....Maybe 11' or 12'
I am pretty much targeting pompano and chuck 3-5oz plus bait. Again thank you in advance for any help and thanks for reading my long post!

Alex


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

The Akios is an awesome gift. Be sure to degrease those bearings and to add rocket fuel because it's known to be slow. 
Now for the rod, how about a Breakaway LDX. It's rated 3-5oz and it's 13'.
Nick Meyer uses this rod for Popano in Texas.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Check out Tommy Farmer's CCP Rods (he is a sponsor of these forums).
You will get a gazillion answers to this question, but the odds of you finding a better bang for the $$$ than Tommy's rods are pretty low....
Enjoy the Akios, tell your wife she did well!
And that isn't just an entry level reel, that is a reel that you can grow with for years!


----------



## Alex B (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow guys. Thanks for the quick replies! I have been looking at the ldx rods from breakaway as one of my choices. Only thing holding me back is I think 13' might be a little big. Hoping to make my decision this week. Have a small vacation later this month and want to slam the surf. Thanks guys


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Cast Pro Series 11' 3-6 would be a great choice.

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE=Tommy;762712]Cast Pro Series 11' 3-6 would be a great choice.

Tommy[/QUOTE]


Alex, 

As Tommy said the cast Pro would be an ideal rod and will serve you very well, I have cast a few of them both here in Australia as well as when I was over in the states competing there. They are quite light and have a very smooth action and the distances achievable from them are very good indeed once you apply a good technique .

Here is a short video of me casting one a while back. 

http://youtu.be/ZR2JjT5PAZs

Hope this helps and I am sure that you will be more than happy with the rod


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Alex - I'm over in the Melbourne area. I have a fairly decent selection of surf rods, including the CCP 13' 3-6. You are welcome to come over and check them out. I almost exclusively target pompano in this area, so I'm pretty confident I can steer you in the right direction.

I also have an Akios Shuttle. (666 SCM) You can compare the look, feel, and if you're comfortable with a conventional, the cast of the reel vs. an Abu Mag Elite. (comparable to your 656 CTM)

If I already had 10' rods, I personally wouldn't go for an 11' rod, but that's just me. Again, the offer is on the table. PM me if interested.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Follow Tommys lead. Get the CCP 11' 3-6oz


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RocknReds said:


> Follow Tommys lead. Get the CCP 11' 3-6oz


Or come test out some rods in the place you'll actually be throwing them, for the species you've actually specified, and decide for yourself. 

Sorry if I'm not making a secret of it, but I'm not a believer in buying an 11' rod when you have 2 10's.... It would be a wiser investment to extend your range a bit for pompano.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Rods are a very personal thing. While all the suggestions are great choices the best rod for the reel is the one YOU can load and cast well. The best advice as stated many times on these boards is to try and cast a few different ones then buy what you do well with.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> The best advice as stated many times on these boards is to try and cast a few different ones then buy what you do well with.


Agreed.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Alex, that's a great opportunity solid7 is offering. If you are thinking a 13' footer is too much rod, I can vouch for the 13' CPS 3-6oz. he mentioned, not heavy, you can hold it all day and it casts great! I actually had the pleasure of meeting Tommy Farmer by chance as he was testing out his CPS rods on the beach at North Topsail beach in North Carolina before they were for sale. Very humble and down to earth guy, I was going to buy the 13' heaver rod and he asked me if I threw 8 and bait a lot, I said not really, so he suggested the 13' 3-6oz., the heaver was more money for him but that wasn't the issue, you won't be disappointed !!


----------



## Alex B (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome guys. Thanks for all the feedback and advice. 

Solid7, thanks so much for the offer and opportunity. I might have to take u up on that. I'm not super comfortable with a conventional yet. I have casted them before offshore, but obviously not for distance and not with heavy weight. I think just being able to hold the rod in my hands, and feel the weight would help. It would probably steer me either towards, or against the 13'. What you guys said about not getting a 11' makes sense being I have to 10' rods. Granted they are spinners not casting rods but still. 
My main thing is I don't want to get a rod I can't handle. I'll send u a pm. I'm usually in the cocoa or Titusville area, but i wouldn't mind making a trip to Melbourne. I fished off the beach in Sebastian when I stayed at Sandy Shoes last month. Had a great time and fished the inlet as well. A trip to the Melbourne surf might be in order. Thank u!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I will look forward to your PM. I fish the area from Satellite Beach (@ Patrick AFB) down to Sebastian Inlet. I'm not opposed to making a run to Playalinda, or something up that way, though, either. I need a change of scenery every once in a while.


----------

